# My transformation



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

I'm going to start an log so I can stay motivated to stay on my diet. My stats are 21 male 6'1" Around 18 body fat(You guys help look at my pictures and see if I am).

 I plan on a calorie deficient diet of around 1800 Calories mostly trying to stay 50%(Protein)/25%(Fat)/25%(Carbs) Give or take this will change a little bit every day. I will allow myself one refeed day of probably Sunday. I am going to do a P90x/Insanity Hybrid mix to try and lower my body fat as much as I can before I start an AAS cycle.

Any advice or criticism is very welcome. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

Well today I was on the road alot so I didn't make the smartest decision on one of my meals but my day broke like this;

Meal 1:
4 egg whites made into an omlet with 2 slices non-fat cheese, 2 oz turkey, 2 oz Canadian bacon, and 1 teaspoon flax seed oil. 1 Pack of Animal Pak multivitamins.

376 Calories
16g fat
9g carb
45g protein

Meal 2; My bad choice
A king size twix bar
477 calories
24g fat
62g carb
5g protein

Meal 3;
6 oz 85/15 ground beef, between 2 slices of whole wheat bread and a slice of non-fat cheese
491 calories
27g fat
23g carb
44g protein

Meal 4:
Protein Shake mixed with 2 cups of skim milk
450 calories
1g fat
21g carbs
76g protein

Meal 5:
8 oz eye of round steak with 1/2 cup of steam broccoli and 1/2 cup steamed carrots
498 Calories
11g fat
26g carbs
73g protein

I did 45 minutes of insanity plyo cardio circuit, which burned around ~390 calories

Total intake today
2292 Calories
32g fat 32%
140g carbs 25%
241g protein 43%

Other then the obvious flaw (Meal 2), I felt good bout today, hopefully I will continue to feel like this and keep losing weight


----------



## oufinny (May 17, 2011)

Fat is too low and your carbs could be under 100 in my opinion. That little fat I don't see helping with cutting or recomp.  Others may disagree so keep researching before you take that as gospel.


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

I messed up on that some how, I had 79g fat with it being 32%. I usually have lower carbs but I ate that candy bar that boosted carbs WAY up. That was a little under half my carbs today. =S


----------



## Kusakup (May 18, 2011)

Ordered a E/C/A stack today to hopefully speed up the progress a bit.


----------



## Kusakup (May 18, 2011)

Pretty good day, got a sample of some CL stuff today

Meal 1:
2 pieces of whole grain toast with 2 tbsp of all natural pb along with 1/2 cup of skim milk cottage cheese
370 Calories
17g fat
34g carb
30g prot

Meal 2:
8 whole wheat crackers, 2oz turkey, 2oz ham, and 2 oz non-fat cheese
300 Calories
12g fat
24g carb
27g protein

Meal 3:
10oz of grilled chicken with 1 tbsp of extra virgin olive oil
526 Calories
19g fat
0g carb
80g protein

Meal 4:
2 scoop of ON Pro Complex with 2 cups of skim milk
450 Calories
1g fat
21g carb
76g Protein

Meal 5:
8 oz of eye of round steak
381 Calories
11g fat
0g carbs
66g protein

Total:
2027 Calories
60g fat 27%
79g carbs 16%
279g protein 57%
Did P90x Arms and Shoulders with Ab ripper X at the end. Pretty good burn at the end of the day. I feel good and pretty heavy compared to what I did yesterday but going to wait til next Monday to weigh myself.


----------

